
ProtonMail DDoS Attacks Are a Case Study of What Happens When You Mock Attackers - maxwellpower
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/protonmail-ddos-attacks-are-a-case-study-of-what-happens-when-you-mock-attackers/
======
jk_danson
After watching Lavabit and other encrypted services of America get shutdown. I
wouldn't be surprised if the group is being funded by the NSA or other
government programs that hate these services for the near absolute privacy.
Sure this is just a theory, but there is reason with it. Protonmail has been
under attack since its conception. Corrupt government hate the very idea of
it.

------
rablo
If there’s something I’ve learnt of irc is that you don’t taunt those who can
bring your connection down. Maybe this will teach these kids from ProtonMail a
lesson.

~~~
z_open
> kids

Yeah, all those CERN researcher kids at ProtonMail.

~~~
ryanlol
One of the PIA co-founders made a pretty convincing case that protonmail is
probably not ran by a bunch of CERN researchers.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258203)

~~~
sm64
The argument is that ProtonVPN is run as a joint venture between Protonmail
and the people who run NordVPN. It states nothing about Protonmail.

~~~
protonmail
This is also not true. ProtonVPN and ProtonMail are not related to NordVPN in
any way. The only possible "connection" if you can call it that, is that we
might use some of the same server providers (Leaseweb, Amazon, OVH, etc).

